# How do you connect to the Internet?



## jeff (Jan 4, 2005)

How do you connect to the Internet when you visit penturners.org? If you use dial-up at all to reach our site, please select dial-up.


----------



## C. Scott (Jan 4, 2005)

Jeff,

I connect from work with a high speed connection (like now) and with dial up at home.

Regards,

C. Scott


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jan 4, 2005)

DSL at work and cable at home. More speed online = more time in the shop!


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 5, 2005)

I just plug the little cable into the DSL box... Ma Bell does the rest for me.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 5, 2005)

Cable modem is how I connect.  Massive difference over dial up.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 6, 2005)

Still using dial up at home and at work but am trying to get broadband at home.


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 6, 2005)

I use DSL through the phone line but through a different company that Bell .
They're great , service wise , I've even called them about a problem that wasn't linked to them and they help me out . Even had a problem that neither of us could solve and they asked me to bring the tower to them and they solved the problem N/C . Can't beat that !!


----------

